# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Teneo Network of Knowledge, intelligent framework, Artificial Solutions, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Artificial Solutions

artificial-solutions.com/teneo

teneo.ai

twitter.com/teneoai




> In February 2014 Artificial Solutions announced the Teneo Network of Knowledge, a patented intelligent framework that enables users to interact using natural language with private, shared and public ecosystem of devices, also known as the Internet of Things.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Next generation of personal assistant takes a step towards 'Her'-style super-Siri"
Artificial Solutions envisions a virtual personal assistant that offers you more than a list of search results and even learns what you like.

by Rich Trenholm 
February 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Conversational AI for Contact Center | Artificial Solutions

Jun 5, 2020




> Teneo allows you to meet your customers expectations by delivering a high-quality customer support at scale. Conversational solutions are available on-demand 24/7 and can be deployed across any channel or device.

----------

